# Kalamazoo Cycle Company



## 2old2race7 (Jun 28, 2015)

I picked up this Schwinn with a Kalamazoo Cycle Co. head badge.  I think it is a 1941 model W3LFC.  I probably paid too much for it but thought it was kind of unique with the Kalamazoo Supercycle head badge.


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 28, 2015)

I have never seen this badge before. This was it seems a badge used by Kalamazoo Cycle and Electrical Supply which was owned by Earl O'Byrne. I visited his shop numerous times in the early 80's and bought lots of cool old parts. He was killed in the shop and it closed soon after, around 1988. Earl was a real character and I always had to convince him to sell me things. Even though he eventually let me go upstairs to find stuff there was lots of stuff in another building which I never saw.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 29, 2015)

truly a classic, and a great head badge


----------

